# Official Bling Thread!



## Hbnel5on (Dec 13, 2016)

Let's see your bling! I wanna see all those sweet color combos and trim parts.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

This ain't no road bike. Get your bike dirty. shiniest bits on my bike are from crashes.


----------



## Hbnel5on (Dec 13, 2016)

watts888 said:


> This ain't no road bike. Get your bike dirty. shiniest bits on my bike are from crashes.


I'm not talking about shiny. Just cool color schemes. Or do you just leave your bike all stock?


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Hbnel5on said:


> Let's see your bling! I wanna see all those sweet color combos and trim parts.


Check out the brand specific sections for builds and bling. The All Mountain section has a build thread too. Lots of eye candy.


----------



## creativefletch (Dec 1, 2014)

I'll start it off with my Intense/DVO Spider.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

creativefletch said:


> I'll start it off with my Intense/DVO Spider.
> 
> View attachment 1125268
> 
> View attachment 1125269


That is sweet sweet sweet right there! You started this thread with the bar very high.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

That's in the roadie forum.


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

id rather see franken-bikes that have been ridden into the ground... than bull$$hit bling... mt bike bling is lame... riding is cool... ofc that is my opinion...


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I think you'll be hard pressed to surpass the involvement in this "anti-bling" thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/passion/different-kind-bike-porn-682006.html
(dang! a lot of the pix have fallen off the thread - there are still some really good ones, though)

My bike isn't too blingy. All function. Not really any glamour shots. But I think it's the coolest bike around.
























Tire change since last pix.








-F


----------



## creativefletch (Dec 1, 2014)

RajunCajun44 said:


> id rather see franken-bikes that have been ridden into the ground... than bull$$hit bling... mt bike bling is lame... riding is cool... ofc that is my opinion...











Blacked out or full color bike, don't matter, I'm going to ride the piss out of it, and I do.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hbnel5on said:


> Just cool color schemes. Or do you just leave your bike all stock?


For the most part, just ride stock till stuff wears out. Replace with something new regardless of color. I do have a fat bike that I've slowly converted pedals, grips, headset, housing, and rim strips to red. Nothing amazing or special, just black and red. And covered in dirt.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

This has been my main ride for 7 years now. I thought often about changing it out for something with 27.5 wheels, but just always enjoyed the pi55 out of it so did not bother for the longest time. Bits wore out and were changed for whatever I could find that was serviceable and what I wanted. Great spec on most everything, and the bike weighed in at 26lbs. My goal when I built it was to bring it in at 25 lbs and 2500 bucks. I almost made both those goals. No color scheme, Lots of scrapes and gouges, just what worked for me.









January I decided I wanted to go bigger, and found this one on Pinkbike at a very good price... few changes later to the cranks and rear shock and a couple of other minor parts, and I have bling! It will get trashed slowly but surely, but that's OK!


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

They're for riding, not admiring.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

tiretracks said:


> They're for riding, not admiring.


10s of thousands of people say they can be both. 

Some people are perfectly happy riding a questionable clapped out tank covered in mismatched pieces and mud while others like their bike to look like functional art. There is enough room in the world for both types.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Here's my contribution,


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

- Updated the thread Title, this is now the Official Bling Thread - post yours up!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Oh for a return to the days of purple ano.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

JCWages said:


> 10s of thousands of people say they can be both.
> 
> Some people are perfectly happy riding a questionable clapped out tank covered in mismatched pieces and mud while others like their bike to look like functional art. There is enough room in the world for both types.


And you can have both types... and ride the crap out of them both...


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2017)

ok i'm goin in.......


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

My 2017 Trek Remedy 8 is in stealth mode









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I never bother to colour match because when I buy a new frame parts get transferred. Judging by some of the stuff I see people either match and transfer or are colour blind.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Personally, I think Paul were ahead of their time with the Rasta colour scheme Powerglide rear mech.


----------



## Hbnel5on (Dec 13, 2016)

nvphatty said:


> ok i'm goin in.......
> View attachment 1125305
> View attachment 1125306
> View attachment 1125307
> View attachment 1125308


This is sick! I'm a sucker for purple though. Ive got headset spacers and a new stem coming and I'll show off the salsa if I can figure out how to post a pic haha


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

By luck I have matching bikes..does that count?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> By luck I have matching bikes..does that count?


most certainly.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

creativefletch said:


> I'll start it off with my Intense/DVO Spider.
> 
> View attachment 1125268
> 
> View attachment 1125269





Lawson Raider said:


> That is sweet sweet sweet right there! You started this thread with the bar very high.


And what's even more mind blowing is the 4 bike boxes that sweet ride is leaning against.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

I blinged up by matching the grips to the pedals, the forks to the dodgey chainstay protector and the seatpost to the frame...OK so it was all accidental awesomeness...(NB I didn't actually match anything, it's all just stuff and I ride it so long as it works)


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mik_git said:


> I blinged up by matching the grips to the pedals, the forks to the dodgey chainstay protector and the seatpost to the frame...OK so it was all accidental awesomeness...(NB I didn't actually match anything, it's all just stuff and I ride it so long as it works)


And it's a sweet old school Zaskar.

I'm old school as well. Mine is blinged out and mostly accidentally too, and it works.

I matched the fork to the frame. The handlebars to the frame. The seat to the frame. The pedals to the frame. The hubs to the frame. The spoke nipples to the frame. The tires to the frame. Rim model stickers to the frame. The seat post and collar, stem, headset, grips, brake reservoirs, and rims to the fork.


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Old school bling....GT STS....and my current rider, a little red anno, but way toned down to my 90's riders


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

*Knolly Warden 2015*

Knolly Warden 2015. My custom build.

untitled-12 by Kevin Boyer, on Flickr

untitled-11 by Kevin Boyer, on Flickr

untitled-10 by Kevin Boyer, on Flickr

untitled-7 by Kevin Boyer, on Flickr

untitled-3 by Kevin Boyer, on Flickr

untitled by Kevin Boyer, on Flickr

untitled-17 by Kevin Boyer, on Flickr

untitled-13 by Kevin Boyer, on Flickr

untitled-8 by Kevin Boyer, on Flickr


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Now, that IS Bling! very nice, looks too clean though


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> ^^ Now, that IS Bling! very nice, looks too clean though


jcd46, that was the day the build was finished. Trust me, the next day it got its baptism.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

kevinboyer said:


> jcd46, that was the day the build was finished. Trust me, the next day it got its baptism.


:thumbsup: I figured as much, looks sharp.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> :thumbsup: I figured as much, looks sharp.


Thanks...it was alot of fun to build.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2017)

kevinboyer said:


> Knolly Warden 2015. My custom build.


enjoyed the eye candy :thumbsup:


----------



## jbadger1977 (Jan 17, 2015)

I get the point of some saying bling is useless, but for me, bling is a way to turn your bike into a ride-able work of art. Plus it's fun to see the progression of blinging your bike out, then thinking "I've gone too far this time" and scaling it back a bit. All about red and black this year!


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome idea for a Passion thread! I love blinged out bikes.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

I like Gold.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

warden is blinglespeed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2017)

bmf032 said:


> Awesome idea for a Passion thread! I love blinged out bikes.


As do i. Some will not and that's their choice just as it is ours to visually create in our minds what speaks to us..:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2017)

jbadger1977 said:


> I get the point of some saying bling is useless, but for me, bling is a way to turn your bike into a ride-able work of art. Plus it's fun to see the progression of blinging your bike out, then thinking "I've gone too far this time" and scaling it back a bit. All about red and black this year


tastefully done.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

post two times new to the internet sorry


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

View attachment 1125785








Bob Weir is playing next week. I may have to get this bike bling out.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

A few small blings I put on my Camber 29.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

kevinboyer said:


> Knolly Warden 2015. My custom build.
> untitled-8 by Kevin Boyer, on Flickr


My backside takes enough of a beating during rides. I prefer to not have a creepy clown punching me in the junk as well.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

alexbn921 said:


> I like Gold.


Me too.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

KTM Scarp. All orange parts I could find. Rear hub, spoke nipples, seat collar, headset cap, brakes and calipers, yada yada yada.









Trek Remedy

Bike has Trek's almost "highligher yellow/green" decals, so when I built up the wheels, I put 4 torquoise spokes in the front, 4 pink spokes in the rear, 
sort of a "highlighter colors" theme. Front wheel at 4 oclock, rear at 11. It's a mild, somewhat subtle color change, but looks better on the bike!









I have another Remedy 9.8 frame, I'd like to get worked on, and repainted. When I do, I'll have it painted all white, with orange and black details, similar to my road bike. 
White is an underused color.


----------



## acfsportsfan (Aug 13, 2004)

ElevenSix shock, it's bling to me.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

watermonkey said:


> My backside takes enough of a beating during rides. I prefer to not have a creepy clown punching me in the junk as well.


Now that made me laugh watermonkey.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Sure I'll play, picked up a little useless Bling today, I like pretty things


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Maybe I can squeeze her in here too. 👍


----------



## SARASR (Jan 2, 2017)

With a High Schooler who is a goalie on the hockey team, and starting to look at colleges I can't afford to buy my dream car so playing with my bike during the cold winter is how I occupy myself..


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

The only real "bling" on my bike is the saddle, lol. :thumbsup:


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Kicking it old school...


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Or new school...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I don't know if this qualifies, only thing I did was use matching Nukeproof hubs and bar and nearly matching bottles cages and just happens that I'm a Maxxis guy and their yellow is a real close match. My B9+ Monkey is going on 9 years this year, has served me well, just now put her back into off road use after using it a lot for commuting.


----------



## SteveJfromtheSwitch (Feb 8, 2012)

*My new 275 plus Karate Monkey*


----------



## Keith Tobberman (Oct 4, 2011)

Here is my KTM Aera 27 Comp. It's in stock trim at the moment, but kinda colorful.


----------



## Keith Tobberman (Oct 4, 2011)

kevinboyer said:


> Knolly Warden 2015. My custom build.
> 
> untitled-12 by Kevin Boyer, on Flickr
> 
> ...


This bike is gnarly!! So Sick!


----------



## AmadoMTB (Feb 27, 2017)

The DVO Topaz is clashing!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2017)

LyNx said:


> I don't know if this qualifies, only thing I did was use matching Nukeproof hubs and bar and nearly matching bottles cages and just happens that I'm a Maxxis guy and their yellow is a real close match. My B9+ Monkey is going on 9 years this year, has served me well, just now put her back into off road use after using it a lot for commuting.


sure do :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2017)

SteveJfromtheSwitch said:


> View attachment 1126308


nice KM


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Waiting for these to become more widely available, probably pick one up towards end of year in the whatever the flvck orangish colour

:thumbsup:



SteveJfromtheSwitch said:


> View attachment 1126308


----------



## skywalker268 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Evil Calling*

My purple ano Evil calling...it has since been coated in a good layer of Utah mud.


----------



## radiomir79 (May 2, 2011)

does mine count?
yeah, I know. its old. but since 180mm bikes are dead, Ill be rocking the claymore for another season.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2017)

radiomir79 said:


> does mine count?
> yeah, I know. its old. but since 180mm bikes are dead, Ill be rocking the claymore for another season.


tasty orange n bloo bits!!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

red grips, seat corners and rails, handle bar, computer and stem cap, my other set of carbon wheels have color matching hubs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hbnel5on (Dec 13, 2016)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> red grips, seat corners and rails, handle bar, computer and stem cap, my other set of carbon wheels have color matching hubs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


holy cow where did you get that stem cap?


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

This will be my last bike for a while i think.


----------



## Lu_St (Jul 22, 2014)

A little bit of blue here and there.
Sorry for low quality photo...


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Hbnel5on said:


> holy cow where did you get that stem cap?


www.purelycustom.com
My bike is Sriracha red so I figured I'd put chili peppers on it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

screamingbunny said:


> Sure I'll play, picked up a little useless Bling today, I like pretty things
> 
> View attachment 1126125


I'd love to get a better look at that sweet frame!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Hbnel5on said:


> holy cow where did you get that stem cap?


Oh, I forgot my newest purchases







Monarch Plus RC3 and Next SL G4 cranks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

My toyz - both outfitted with annodized Industry Nine wheelsets, one 1x11, the other an SS rigid........I just got the wheels for the SS this fall...


----------



## Hbnel5on (Dec 13, 2016)

mr_chrome said:


> View attachment 1127503
> View attachment 1127504
> 
> 
> My toyz - both outfitted with annodized Industry Nine wheelsets, one 1x11, the other an SS rigid........I just got the wheels for the SS this fall...


Bear creek is fun huh?


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Hints of bling....

2017 Evil The Calling


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice! ^

Any input on that rear suspension?


----------



## BykerMike (Aug 3, 2016)

That Evil is Sick!!!


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice! ^
> 
> Any input on that rear suspension?


Thanks brother. I am waiting until the weather is clear so I can hit my more aggressive favorite trails before I write a full review. So far I am thoroughly impressed with the DELTA suspension. I can literally feel the leverage curve as depicted in the graphs. It's nice and supple on the top but firms up a little at midstroke to assist with pumping features or popping off jumps. Deeper in the stroke feels bottomless. It's so much different than the VPP (and JSTuned) and Horst link stuff I'm used to.



BykerMike said:


> That Evil is Sick!!!


Thanks! I'm seriously in love with it. Haha


----------



## IRBent (May 11, 2015)

AmadoMTB said:


> The DVO Topaz is clashing!


Fix the Clash by going to the link below. Custom Topaz stickers, just click the color you want from the color pallet and then click on the section of the sticker you want to be that color. Customize it to your color choices to erase the clash.

https://www.stikrd.com/customizer/colorizer/224/color/black


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

IRBent said:


> Fix the Clash by going to the link below. Custom Topaz stickers, just click the color you want from the color pallet and then click on the section of the sticker you want to be that color. Customize it to your color choices to erase the clash.
> 
> https://www.stikrd.com/customizer/colorizer/224/color/black


Yup! They did my fork graphics and it turned out great!


----------



## IRBent (May 11, 2015)

JCWages said:


> Yup! They did my fork graphics and it turned out great!


I wanna see. I've thought about ordering a custom set for my Pike.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

IRBent said:


> I wanna see. I've thought about ordering a custom set for my Pike.


Looks about 6 posts up ^^ 

The grey parts are the exact OE color of my bike "Muddy Waters".


----------



## IRBent (May 11, 2015)

You'll have to excuse my ignorance. While I indeed saw the pics previously I failed to connect the user and the two posts. Their work indeed looks good on your bike. Probably even makes it go faster if I had my guess.


----------



## B_Aero (Nov 4, 2005)

Not bling in the bright sense like purple ano, but I like it.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

